# Maverick HPX17 Micro



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Picked up a new (to me) skiff a week or so ago. A 2009 Maverick HPX17 Micro!

I’ve always wanted a Maverick but never really saw it as obtainable, this one happen to pop up at a great price. Within 12 minutes of the listing being posted I had setup a time to come check it out. Super stoked that it worked out in my favor.

I’ve already replaced the trailer wench, have new gauges ready to go and am doing a few more things to clean it up/give it some care it desperately needs.

This does mean I need to say goodbye to my trusty ActionCraft 1720 SE, so that will be listed here soon. Can’t wait for the adventures this bad boy brings!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Nice, have fun


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats! Nice boat ….


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Is that not an hpxt? Never seen a micro with a 70.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

citadelmarineservices said:


> Is that not an hpxt? Never seen a micro with a 70.


Nope, it’s the micro! Previous owner decided to put on the 70hp. Thing runs like a top


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Where did she come from?
I got one new, from factory in that color (mocha I believe), sold it to the late Capt Evan Merrell, who sold to someone in NC, don’t know where she ended up after that.

I bet she flies with that f70!!!!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

After looking closer, pretty sure that is my old boat.








Don’t think Tailwalker sold any other micros in Mocha.

Have fun with her!!
She was a skinny water redfish machine, you can tell your buddies Flip once caught a tailer off her.
Also caught quite a few tarpon in various places.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Newman said:


> Where did she come from?
> I got one new, from factory in that color (mocha I believe), sold it to the late Capt Evan Merrell, who sold to someone in NC, don’t know where she ended up after that.
> 
> I bet she flies with that f70!!!!


Got it from Wilmington! This would be the same skiff. Super awesome to learn the backstory.

also, amazing color choice, I love it


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

Newman said:


> After looking closer, pretty sure that is my old boat.
> View attachment 200102
> 
> Don’t think Tailwalker sold any other micros in Mocha.
> ...


I will absolutely be bragging about that!


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

DBarker29 said:


> Got it from Wilmington! This would be the same skiff. Super awesome to learn the backstory.
> 
> also, amazing color choice, I love it


Enjoy her, I miss her in the fall/winter, she sure was great to me!!
I really like the color, shows oyster rash more than white, but hides surface scumline very well!!
What kinda numbers are you seeing with f70? I’ve got a good friend running one with a f50, but would love another 10mph.
I always felt they rated the micro with lower hp to avoid competition with the more expensive HPXV and T.


----------



## AthosKar (10 mo ago)

How much did you buy her for?


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

DBarker29 said:


> Nope, it’s the micro! Previous owner decided to put on the 70hp. Thing runs like a top


Please post your top speed and rpm with the 70hp 4 stroke.


----------



## DBarker29 (Apr 4, 2018)

35spline said:


> Please post your top speed and rpm with the 70hp 4 stroke.


I’ve only ran it once so far and hit 35mph with gear and 2 adult males. I need to replace the prop (current prop is trash, aluminum) and that should help with some speed gain. Pretty sure I can hit 40mph by myself and probably faster if it’s glassed out


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

DBarker29 said:


> I’ve only ran it once so far and hit 35mph with gear and 2 adult males. I need to replace the prop (current prop is trash, aluminum) and that should help with some speed gain. Pretty sure I can hit 40mph by myself and probably faster if it’s glassed out


Should easily do 45-50 with correct prop!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AthosKar said:


> How much did you buy her for?


How much does your wife weigh?


----------



## AthosKar (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> How much does your wife weigh?


Im 14


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AthosKar said:


> Im 14


What did you learn?


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Newman said:


> Where did she come from?
> I got one new, from factory in that color (mocha I believe), sold it to the late Capt Evan Merrell, who sold to someone in NC, don’t know where she ended up after that.
> 
> I bet she flies with that f70!!!!


I thought this boat looked familiar. Evan was one of my closest friends and an incredible guide to boot. Miss that dude every day. I actually caught my first and last redfish with him on this skiff before he sold it. Enjoy it man, it's got some good juju! 

If you ever want to get rid of it, keep me in mind.


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

blpthree said:


> I thought this boat looked familiar. Evan was one of my closest friends and an incredible guide to boot. Miss that dude every day. I actually caught my first and last redfish with him on this skiff before he sold it. Enjoy it man, it's got some good juju!
> 
> If you ever want to get rid of it, keep me in mind.


Evan really was a Prince of a guy.
He still rides with me every day.


----------



## blpthree (Aug 19, 2021)

Newman said:


> Evan really was a Prince of a guy.
> He still rides with me every day.


Love to see it!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sweet skiff! I'll keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## Sohodreaming (Jan 9, 2022)

Very nice, congrats on the new whip!


----------



## andrewjn (Sep 25, 2009)

Really digging the color! Awesome boat!


----------



## Cassio (Dec 12, 2021)

I dig that color combo! Plus the boat has some history, pretty awesome.


----------



## 35spline (Mar 21, 2020)

DBarker29 said:


> I’ve only ran it once so far and hit 35mph with gear and 2 adult males. I need to replace the prop (current prop is trash, aluminum) and that should help with some speed gain. Pretty sure I can hit 40mph by myself and probably faster if it’s glassed out


Do you have some updated speed numbers for the F70?


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

That thing is dreamy.


----------



## DanielNichols (8 mo ago)

That thing is clean. Color looks great


----------

